# Guess the breed!



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Guess the breed on my 4 year old filly, that I adopted from a rescue. I have a pretty good idea but I'm curious what those who don't see. Feel free to critique as well. She has been neglected, and put in about 70 lbs since I got her but she still has more to gain. The photos are a bit deceiving of her weight. Go for it! She's 14h even.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I say 1/2 Arabian, 1/2 Connemara.

Pretty!


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was also going to say Arab x Connemara! X-)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I definitely see Arab in there... I'm not certain about what she's crossed with, though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would say Arab + a pony breed, maybe Welsh


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see Arabian for sure. My critique of her is cute, very cute, enjoy her!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

yep, Arab for sure....can't guess about the rest.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Her facial features look very pony-like, so I'm pretty sure she's got some pony breeding in there. I would lean towards Welsh or Connemara, as others have said.

And definitely Arab, 95% sure. Those hindquarters, that croup, just very Arab-like conformation.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I eccho the arab/connie breeding. Please don't sit in that saddle though....it nowhere near fits


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone! 

No worries about the saddle. She's only wearing it for lunging. She really needs about 150lbs more lbs on her. Nothing really fits her right now at all due to needing that. She isn't started or anything. Still learning very basic things. She won't be backed until she is ready emotionally, as she is pretty immature, and until she is physically ready, as in up to weight etc. At that point, it will be in a saddle that fits her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Weightwise i think shes ok just needs to mature. I wouldn't lunge at her age at all tbh


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

The pictures are not good examples of her weight. The vet has checked her out, and told me how much weight roughly she needs. 

At four years old I see nothing wrong with lunging. So many horses are ridden by her age. And she's just started lunging. I don't believe in running aimles circles however. Lunging is to be educational and beneficial as far as I am concerned. The top level dressage horses I am around are
Lunging at her age if not three. So I don't see anything wrong with this. I appreciate the concern. But rest assured, that I do know what I am doing here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Arab or Arab cross for sure.
What are your plans for her?
Even for ground work I'd squiggle that saddle back a bit.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you! 

I will try that next time!

It is very important to me that she is started slowly, and correctly with a strong dressage foundation, and installing lots of confidence. I plan for her to have a career in dressage, and in hunter stuff. She is a very pretty mover, and tracks her hind leg up very nice. I am more then thrilled to have her, and see where I can take her.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Larissa said:


> I am more then thrilled to have her, .


 I would be also!


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

Arabian.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Goldilocks said:


> I eccho the arab/connie breeding. Please don't sit in that saddle though....it nowhere near fits


It might fit a little better if it was pushed back to where it belongs, it's sitting on top of her withers


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Arab cross for sure. She's pretty, good luck with her and enjoy.


----------

